# ACPI not responding.

## elestedt

Hi,

I have a computer here with a problem I havn't been able to find a solution to - even after searching both the forum and google.

ACPI does not update the status of the AC-adapter (online/offline) or the battery (discharging/charging/charged, and amount of juice in the battery). I've compiled those two as modules and they get the right values for whenever the modules are inserted - the first time, upon a second insertion (after removal) it still has the same values as after the first time.

I've had this problem with the 2.6.17.*, 2.6.18.2 and 2.6.19.2 kernels - so I'm not that hopeful that the 2.6.20 kernel will offer a magical fix, but I wouldn't argue the point.

Thanks for any help/pointers(/solutions)!

```
# lspci             

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

02:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

```

```
# dmesg | grep ACPI

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c04b5710

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C002] (0000:00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.C002] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C092._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [C20F] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C0FB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [C217] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C107] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C108] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C109] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C10A] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C123] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C124] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C125] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI Exception (pci_link-0180): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS [20060707]

ACPI: Power Resource [C311] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C312] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C313] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C314] (off)

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C235]

ACPI: Lid Switch [C22E]

ACPI: Transitioning device [C315] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C315] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C315] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C316] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C316] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C316] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C317] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C317] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C317] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C318] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C318] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C318] (off)

ACPI: Video Device [C07F] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x2

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (30 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (30 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (21 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (17 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (70 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0e.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: AC Adapter [C1B3] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1B5] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1B4] (battery absent)

```

----------

## elestedt

*bump* Please.. I still havn't found anything.

----------

## Timm

Looks like we have the same machine here, and the same problem. It's a HP Compaq nx7400 Notebook whith the newest BIOS Update.

All ACPI modules are compiled into the kernel, so this seem to make no difference, I then suspected the Speedstep Module (speedstep-centrino), and rebooted without loading the module, so frequency scaling is off. But the same behaviour.

Hey, we have Batteries that last forever   :Very Happy: 

I will check other things like recompiling kernel with different options (no idea right now what to try) and will report back on results.

----------

